# Good working bloodlines?



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I currently have a APBT/Bully (RE/Gotti) mix and obviously unpapered so I'm planning on doing some training when he's old enough but mainly just as a family dog.

I'm looking for a dog I can use as a working dog (hunting, pulling) but I am unsure of what bloodlines have good generations of working dogs. I've heard of redboy and jeep but I can't seem to find any kennel's in Northern California with working dogs but maybe I'm not looking in the right places.

If someone can point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

What part of NorCal r u in? I'm in sac county and there are several others of us from around here. My bitch is a red boy/Jocko/eli and she came from Performance Kennels out of new mexico. I personally am not aware of a good working dog kennel in our area. But maybe Holly or another nor cal person will know. But I suggest if u really want to get a true APBT then look into traveling to an ADBA show. I will be attending the one in WA in July. But if u go to a show then u can ask how certain dogs are bred and where.

Welcome to GP! :cheers:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I'm in Stockton so not to far off.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No, not far at all. Its just most of the local breeders are breeding AmBullies. As far as game bred... selection is more limited...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

How much do game dogs usually go for? Price isn't a big issue just curious. I do like bullies and even if they can work I feel like I'd rather use the traditional breed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

500-5000............................... depending on the dog, the source, and its herritage both by pedigree and work.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> 500-5000............................... depending on the dog, the source, and its herritage both by pedigree and work.


Yup yup. What Stan said. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i dont [wont] like to sell my dogs, 
but as pups,under 6mos.
males $1500
females $2000

one yr.
males $2-3000
females $3-4000

older than 2yr.

males only
$3-5000

but when you get one of mine your buying thge blood as a puppy

when they get older your buying the dog and the blood,


----------

